# Regarding Hoyden's creepy stalking of me



## Tally7 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know she left some ugly sort of comment about me on the aromaleigh thread, although it isn't worth my time to see what she wrote.

Since that topic is closed, here is my response to Hoyden, supreme stalker of stalkers (yes she visited my bio page, fortunately for me, I only allow friends to see what I write there and only allow friends to comment).

Quote:
I followed a link to her blog (not knowing it was hers) since there were two anwswers from the FDA about "May Contain" on two different blogs that were at odds with eachother, one from the Jenna's blog, and one as I later learned, from her her blog. If I had known it was her blog, I wouldn't have bothered posting there at all.
However, not knowing the blog was hers, and since her interview with the FDA backed up Kristen's take on things, I wrote a comment about black light reactive shadows (that her interview with the FDA failed to address) and I am pretty sure I brought up the issue that some of the eyeshadows Aromaleigh sold contained ingredients not approved by the FDA for eye use under the main ingredients section, not under "may contain". She promptly deleted that comment, called me a troll, and prevented me from posting on her blog again. (Although lately I've been able to post on her blog again...as long as I say what she likes to hear).

So sure, she can do what she wants, it is her blog, but just know that she does only leave up the comments that suit her interests.

I've even linked to her blog interview with the FDA on the iCompact Forum along with Jenna's interview. 
Hoyden, if you are reading this, find someone else to stalk. Thanks.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh. You don't like being stalked? E-stalking is wrong in your book now? Oh.


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 10, 2010)

Glass houses. Karma. lol.


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2010)

Its like road rage where stalkees become stalkers and visa versa. Lol... Some girl send me an email on FB and said her Dad wanted to talk to me and gave me a phone number!! Now that's creepy!!


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 10, 2010)

So glad I stay out of this drama!


----------



## lolaB (Aug 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh. You don't like being stalked? E-stalking is wrong in your book now? Oh. lmao


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought we were done with this. lol I feel sorry for you and everyone else. Dont you guys have any other activities?


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have no clue what's going on...... lol


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no clue what's going on...... lol



Neither do I!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 11, 2010)

Thread was closed, meaning the subject dies with it. Someone just shoot this zombie thread in the head and end it.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its like road rage where stalkees become stalkers and visa versa. Lol... Some girl send me an email on FB and said her Dad wanted to talk to me and gave me a phone number!! Now that's creepy!! lol!!! literally lol!!! what a creepster!


----------

